
PJON, decentralized networking made simple - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/12.0
======
gioscarab
More info here: www.pjon.org

~~~
rapnie
Cool project. Why don't you mention pjon.org in the repo headline or readme?

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao rapnie, you are right a link to the website is missing in the README.
Thank you for your suggestion, I will fix it as soon as possible.

